# Logon errors

## Daijoubu

Every time I log in at the console, the following is displayed:

login(pam_unix)[3260]: session opened for user sandman by (uid=0)

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/floppy

modprobe: Can't locate module fd[0-1]* which is needed for /dev/fd[0-1]*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/floppy

modprobe: Can't locate module midi* which is needed for /dev/midi*

modprobe: Can't locate module midi* which is needed for /dev/midi*

modprobe: Can't locate module sequencer* which is needed for /dev/sequencer*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/beep

modprobe: Can't locate module admm* which is needed for /dev/admm*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module aload* which is needed for /dev/aload*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmfm* which is needed for /dev/dmfm*

modprobe: Can't locate module vtx* which is needed for /dev/vtx*

modprobe: Can't locate module vbi* which is needed for /dev/vbi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/video

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/vttuner

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/apm_bios

pam_console[712]: getgrnam failed for cdwriter

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/scsi/*

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/scsi/*

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/scsi/*

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/scsi/*

modprobe: Can't locate module scd* which is needed for /dev/scd*

modprobe: Can't locate module sg* which is needed for /dev/sg*

modprobe: Can't locate module pcd* which is needed for /dev/pcd*

modprobe: Can't locate module pg* which is needed for /dev/pg*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/cdwriter

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/scsi/*

modprobe: Can't locate module dabusb* which is needed for /dev/usb/dabusb*

modprobe: Can't locate module mdc800* which is needed for /dev/usb/mdc800*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/usb/rio500

modprobe: Can't locate module ttyUSB* which is needed for /dev/ttyUSB*

It doesn't display at boot, only when I login at the console. I just can't figure it out.

----------

## d3c3it

 *Daijoubu wrote:*   

> Every time I log in at the console, the following is displayed:
> 
> login(pam_unix)[3260]: session opened for user sandman by (uid=0)
> 
> modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/floppy
> ...

 

i get the same, have you found a fix yet?

----------

## KeithReuters

I had that problem too, but compiling a new kernel and taking care of devfs solved it.

Hope that helps at least a little.

Pascal.

----------

## d3c3it

 *KeithReuters wrote:*   

> I had that problem too, but compiling a new kernel and taking care of devfs solved it.
> 
> Hope that helps at least a little.
> 
> Pascal.

 

what did you do with devfs ? ill try another recompile i dont know which settings to change thou

----------

## J4nus

i have the same errors.....  :Sad: 

i tried to recompile the kernel but i have too the same problem

----------

## synebs

You need change permition to user, it happen when you start X from other user, non-root user ?!

----------

## d3c3it

sorry to everyone but ive considered this closed now as i reinstalled gentoo and im running the latest dev kernel, system is rock solid now im well pleased, its strange how these problems occur for no reason and then there fixed when you reinstall   :Confused: 

----------

## allucid

does anyone know the source of this problem??

----------

## allucid

when i ran "rc-update show" i noticed i did not add my system logger to the default runlevel. so...

```

user$ rc-update add sysklogd default

user$ /etc/init.d/sysklogd start

```

fixed my problem.  :Smile: 

----------

